# Is the AMNPS really worth it on the MES?



## piggeater (Jun 3, 2015)

I have read numerous discussions about the AMNPS: pros and cons.  I am very close to purchasing, but at the same time, I have been satisfied with my results using wood chips in the tube.  I do get frustrated with having to add chips every 1 1/2 to 2 hours, which keeps me from putting the meat on and getting some sleep at night.  But the overall flavor and results have been good.

Would my purchase of an AMNPS be justified?  same flavor?  same results?  is the sawdust as good as chips?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2015)

piggeater said:


> I have read numerous discussions about the AMNPS: pros and cons.  I am very close to purchasing, but at the same time, I have been satisfied with my results using wood chips in the tube.  I do get frustrated with having to add chips every 1 1/2 to 2 hours, which keeps me from putting the meat on and getting some sleep at night.  But the overall flavor and results have been good.
> 
> Would my purchase of an AMNPS be justified?  same flavor?  same results?  is the sawdust as good as chips?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Results will definitely different Sleep more not having to add chips. I would suggest using pellets they burn better then chips. I have no experience with dust.Here are some mods I did on my MES40

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177393/keeping-the-amnps-lit


----------



## seenred (Jun 4, 2015)

piggeater said:


> But the overall flavor and results have been good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Difficult question for anyone but yourself to answer.  I used an AMNPS in my old MES for every smoke I ever did in it...worked like a charm, very easy to use with no babysitting the chip loading tray.  From a convenience standpoint, they're hard to beat in an MES.

But I'm an "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" kinda guy...you say you are happy with the results you're getting using chips in your MES, so maybe ask yourself, why mess with a good thing?  FWIW, the smoke you get from an AMNPS will be cleaner, lighter, bluer...which means your meat would have a more subtle smoke flavor, but with no chance of nasty creosote buildup.

I don't know if that helps or not...but there's my .02.

Good luck!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 4, 2015)

Even though the both can get the same end result of producing smoke they are very different. The AMNPS is more versatile and will let you cold smoke or hot smoke (the MES wont burn chips for cold smoking and their attachment is $75). The AMNPS is a more consistent smoke instead of the up and down game of reloading the chips.

Also, Amazen Products sells a ton of pellet varieties that you probably own't find in chips.

Sure using an AMNPS requires some level of work to get it to function correctly based on your smoker. Some people or lucky and it burns great with no modifications and other people fight to figure it out.

After adding a mailbox mod and AMNPS to my MES 30" I will not be going back to chips.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 4, 2015)

In my opinion it is totally worth it.  Electric smokers are advertised as set it and forget it but without an AMNPS they are not at all.  You're fortunate to be getting 1.5-2 hours of smoke.  Some people complain of only about a half hour when they load chips in the tube.  The AMNPS lets you have 10-12 hours of continuous smoke in a smoker that maintains temp on its own.  To me, that is as set and forget it as you can get and in my experience produces some awesome food.  Like others have mentioned, it also opens you up the possibility of cold and/or warm smoking which is great for smoking cheese and cured meats like bacon and sausage.   Like everything when it comes to cooking, there is a learning curve, especially when it comes to lighting it correctly and keeping it lit but if you currently don't mind feeding it chips every hour, the lighting and relighting until you get used to it shouldn't bother you.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, the AMNPS is a fine little addition to your "Tools your of the trade" . Also look into the AMNTS.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 4, 2015)

I have used charcoal, wood, pellets, chips, and shells.  I have not used dust yet but really see why its used. They all work when used properly, and each has has a diffinate use.

Wood is best used in large pits, charcoal for Non-electrics, and electrics where a city ordinace is in place or a business has limited room. pellets, chips, shells, and dust are fire flavorings to allow a Non-wood smoker to taste like one.

Pellets and dust last the longest if you are trying to get the longerst smoke. This is either an expensive pellet smoker or some type of aux. smoke generator like an AMPs. The AMPs can allow you two hours of smoke and I have gotten as much as 20 hours with a well regulated vent.

The dust tube and a cold smoker are marketed to achieve the same purpose, although they can both be used as a standard smoker. Cold smokers are designed to use minimium heat and oxygen and still maintain smoke.

What you use is about you. I have an AMPs, bought it after my first smoke of a butt on a digital smoker. It allow a long duration of a small amount of smoke. This is perfect especially for you new smokers because it takes the ability to over smoke thru a heavy handed load out of the smokers ability. It is also long lasting so you need not worry about if you'll get smoke or not thru a lengthy smoke.

I have pecan trees, for a gazillion years I have used pecan splits from wood gathered after hurricanes and storms. Then I learned that pecan shells offered the same smoke without all the work and its a renewable resource. Thats why I use a MES Cold Smoker with pecan shells. I get approx 6 to 8 hours of smoke according to how I regulate the smoker. Its large smoke, not creosote, but a larger volumne than others. Its perfect for my cold/warm smoking sausage, Andouille, bacon, etc.... I also think its perfect for double smoking. Thats 2 each 6 hour smokes in 2 days. But thats another story.

I like my AMPs and if it was stolen, I would have to have another. A huge part of liking the AMPs is Todd, and his ability to furnish high quality pellets continiously.

So you need to consider where you are located, whats the easiest procurement method, the highest quality material, and the type smoking you'll mostly do.

Most smoke generators when comparing apple to apples, cost about the same.

Oh and BTW even though I don't have a dust tube yet, I can tell you they are basically built as a cold smoker.  All smokers can do all smokes, but its the right tool for the right job that makes life easiest.

As to you original question, I think I best anwsered it best by, "If someone stole my AMP's, I would have to replace it". You'll invest more in pellets than in the smoker itself. Quality product at an extremely reasonable price. I would probably think about the AMPs dust tray in if you live in the south simply because of the heat. I don't know how the price and avaailability of dust is compared to pellets.

You should not try to introduce the wrong smoker medium to an aux. smoker. IT can cause a meltdown.


----------



## bigforkg (Jun 4, 2015)

With the problems I'm having with keeping the AMNPS going my answer to you is NO NO NO!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2015)

I'll answer that question by simply saying I probably would have quit smoking if it wasn't for the invention of the AMNS, and then the AMNPS awhile later.

If I can get up to 11 straight hours of Perfect, continuous, consistent smoke without having to touch it, once I get it lit properly, why would I want to do it any other way???

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 4, 2015)

I have issues once in a while with the AMPS, but not very often. It IS my preferred method of producing smoke, not to say the least expensive. It works consistently once you figure it out.No way I will ever go back to chips.,EVER. ...I LOVE MY AMA Z N SMOKER Trays !!!!!!!!!!  THATS ALL IM GONNA SAY.

Big difference between smokin, grilling and BBQing...


----------



## piratey (Jun 4, 2015)

AMNTS works well for me as well.  Took a while to figure out the right air draw, lighting and vent placement but ever since, it has worked well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 5, 2015)

Some 45 years ago folks asked..." Is it really worth ordering a HEMI for my 'Cuda? " 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Get the AMNPS if you have a Gen 1 MES 20070311 or 20070411. Any other model get the AMNTS  for internal use or do the Mailbox Mod with the AMNPS...JJ


----------



## voodoochile (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a MES 40 1st gen and use a AMNPS and love it ...... works 10 times better than the chip tray . There is a short learning curve but its easy to master


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2015)

I am very glad and happy Todd came up with the smoke generators he has designed and sells......  below are mods I have made, because I have time...   the MES 30 is awesome with all the mods....













3f61fe8a_exhtunnel1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2015





.. ..













DSCF2018.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2015





.. ..













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2015


















mailbox ext..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2015





.. ..













MES air flow mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2015





.. ..













PelletsinMB mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2015


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 14, 2015)

The answer is ALWAYS YES., Buy it. Proven and Works. Enough said.

HT


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm new to smoking, and started using the Amazen smoker tray.  Seemed easier than having to add chips every 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## albert rivera (Jun 14, 2015)

*And my final answer is.................. BUY IT!*


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2015)

vwaldoguy said:


> I'm new to smoking, and started using the Amazen smoker tray.  Seemed easier than having to add chips every 30 minutes to an hour.


Not only Easier:

Also Smoother smoke, more mild tasting, more constant & consistent smoke.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Jun 15, 2015)

I got to agree.  The AMPS is genius.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2015)

Ya know, the questions is much like asking, "is the radio really worth it in your pick 'em up truck or your VW"?


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 16, 2015)

Buy the AMNPS ,you will love it !


----------



## ibbones (Jun 17, 2015)

Mine is burning right now.  I love it.  I even have those days where I have a hard time keeping it lit but I will not smoke without it.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 17, 2015)

The AMNPS 5x8 usually works great in the MES 30 & 40, but occasionally there are issues

It's a great alternative to dumping chips every 30-40 minutes

Some guys use the mailbox mod with great success

Elevation can be an issue for the AMNPS 5x8, but the 12" Tube Smoker is a great alternative

The MES Gen 2 has terrible airflow, and there are a couple tricks to help

Remove the water pan and place it on the floor

Place the AMNPS 5x8 on top the hole where the water pan used to sit

Exhaust WIDE open

Pull the chip loader out 2" and rotate to the "Dump" position.....VERY IMPORTANT!!!!

I answer emails and phone calls every day

You can email me at [email protected]

Call me at work - 952 736-7678

Or call my cell - 952 412-0484

If you still can't get it to work to your liking, just return it to us for a FULL REFUND

That's My Promise!

Todd


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 17, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> The AMNPS 5x8 usually works great in the MES 30 & 40, but occasionally there are issues
> It's a great alternative to dumping chips every 30-40 minutes
> 
> Some guys use the mailbox mod with great success
> ...



With customer service like that, the question now is can you afford not to try it.  My MES 40 does not get used without my AMNPS filled with Todd's pellets.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2015)

Uh Oh---I think I better check-----After using my Amazing smokers exclusively for over 5 years, and not using my MES chip burner once in those 5 years, I better check----I think the Chip Dumper access hole might have grown shut !!!

Bear


----------



## jirod (Jun 18, 2015)

If you are wanting/planning on doing long smokes (PP, brisket) or especially cold/warm smoking (bacon, sausages, dried beef) then I would say get it.  Sometimes takes some playing around to get it to work perfect.  But once you do it makes all those things so much easier.

If you were just going to do pork loins, chicken, even ribs, which might only smoke for a few hours I could understand not.  But for those long smokes (especially over-night) the AMNPS is amazing.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 18, 2015)

Howdy!

My answer is, "YES!!!!"

I have the MES 40 Gen 2 1.  I was very frustrated with it until I found out about and bought the A-maze-N tray and Todd's pellets.  I cannot imagine using the smoker without the tray and pellets.

I just bought the 12" tube that Todd referred to, not because the tray doesn't work, but because the tube will work much better in my Weber OTG that I use for smaller smokes.

If you don't like it, you can always take Todd up on his offer to take it back and give a refund.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 18, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I am very glad and happy Todd came up with the smoke generators he has designed and sells......  below are mods I have made, because I have time...   the MES 30 is awesome with all the mods....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy, Dave!

I'm certain that you have described these mods in other posts, but I'm having trouble finding them.  Can you give me links?  I'm especially interested in the baffle under the exhaust vent and the pipe from the intake vent over to where the maze sits.  Speaking of that, did you try using 3" metal pipe for the intake control?

TIA

rh


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2015)

rabbithutch said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > I am very glad and happy Todd came up with the smoke generators he has designed and sells......  below are mods I have made, because I have time...   the MES 30 is awesome with all the mods....
> ...





The mods were made over time and there is no thread....   The pictures are the plans...  no measurements...  All the tubing and fittings are 3" aluminum from home depot...   the tunnel, in the top, is aluminum roof flashing bent to give about 1-1 1/4"" clearance and fit to move heat etc. from about the center of the smoker.... it was designed to help eliminate the hot spot in the left rear of the smoker...  
If you sit around your smoke with cold beer in hand, looooooong enough, you can come up with all sorts of things to do....


----------

